# Extraction



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi I have just a few questions please

i have been experimenting for the 1 week that I have owned my Sage DB and newly aquired Mazzer SJ.

Yesterday I received from Redber my first proper beans.

Now my question:

I dosed my PF with exactly the same amount of coffee

I tamped exactly the same

My Mazzer was set on pretty much the finest

BUT

no coffee came out of the PF and it went to 9.5 bar

Am I right in thinking that this is due to too fine.

The shower screen is clean and no holes blocked in PF

i then tried a slightly courser adjustment and I then got a slow caramel like thicker darker flow

i am BTW using redber Italiano from their expresso range.... Beautiful cup too

many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What weight of coffee was in the basket ? It's either too fine or too much coffee or a combo of both . Italians roast > dark > wouldn't expect it to need the finest grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How many grams of ground coffee in the basket?

On your second attempt, how much coffee in grams did you get out, and what was the rough time?


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for your replies

18g in basket on both occassions

didnt weigh output of coffee on 2nd attempt but will on next attempt


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont forget to time it, its not critical but if its running for over 50 seconds then you will need to loosen the grind a touch more.

Aim for 36-40g out and see how it tastes, then adjust to suit taste.


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Pappa lazaroo 

i was all set to weigh input/output then this no extraction thing took over my experiment

so will have another go when my caffeine high drops a bit 

thanks for your help


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No problem, you're my wife now.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Darker roast you may want to try cutting an bit shorter perhaps 32-36 g

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> No problem, you're my wife now.....


Lol..... Still looking for Dave


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Darker roast you may want to try cutting an bit shorter perhaps 32-36 g
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks mate will give it a try


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok gave it another try

18g of coffee grind

36g of espresso in 24 seconds I cut short the default 30 second timer when i reached 36g of espresso

And an amazing crema with lovely taste

so does this tell me I need to reset my sage timer to 26 seconds now?

thanks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure how the Sage and timer work, but don't get too hung up about time.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Weight output is more important than time.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you read the manual then you can use the preset buttons (single/double) to deliver a known volume rather than time. Much better option.

Having said that, I always use the manual button.

They can help you understand this sort of thing on the White Glove service visit.


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok so do i just let the extraction run until I get double the weight of the ground coffee then switch off?


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> If you read the manual then you can use the preset buttons (single/double) to deliver a known volume rather than time. Much better option.
> 
> Having said that, I always use the manual button.
> 
> They can help you understand this sort of thing on the White Glove service visit.


thanks Nick that sounds good


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Currymonster said:


> Ok so do i just let the extraction run until I get double the weight of the ground coffee then switch off?


Not always double the weight, different beans are better at less/more than double the weight of ground coffee.

Its all a game, chasing the money shots!


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> Not always double the weight, different beans are better at less/more than double the weight of ground coffee.
> 
> Its all a game, chasing the money shots!


its a game  youre spot on mate

a log book needed now lol

thanks very much for all of your quick replies and help


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get on the volumetrics train, one of the most appealing features about the sage


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> Get on the volumetrics train, one of the most appealing features about the sage


Very true mate

now waiting for the cocktail shaker you n mouse talked about for the SJ mod


----------

